# Dog owner mauled by pets he saved



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_slovenia_dogs_odd


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I think they were cats they are way more viscious than dogs million's of people die every year from domestic cat attacks.....(most cat's trained by the creepster)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That poor, dumb man. I certainly don't want my last thoughts to be "I MADE A BIG MISTAKE HERE".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That had to suck big time.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL Roxy....interesting statment


----------

